# Murmur 1.2.2 core dumped on connection



## R1_Bzh (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, 

Since openSLL update (0.9.x -> 1.0), my murmur server was updated from 1.8.1 to 1.2.2.
I've never restarted the daemon since this morning ... and i regret ...

Now my murmur is down, and i can't restart it.



```
# /usr/local/sbin/murmurd -v -fg -ini /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini
Initializing settings from /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini (basepath /usr/local/etc)
Binding to address 0.0.0.0
WARNING: You are running murmurd as root, without setting a uname in the ini file. This might be a security risk.
ServerDB: Openend SQLite database /var/db/murmur/murmur.sqlite
Renaming old tables...
Generating new tables...
Importing old data...
Removing old tables...
Murmur 1.2.2 (1.2.2) running on X11: FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE: Booting servers
1 => Server listening on 0.0.0.0:64738
1 => Not registering server as public
1 => <1:(-1)> New connection: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:54773
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

it's same thing with an empty database (like fresh install)

I've tried to portupgrade -f murmur and all dependencies (qt4-*, protobuf, xml , ...), downgrade to 1.8.1, same ...

There is no answer using google, and i really don't know wich way to follow now ...


```
FreeBSD bragon 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Wed Jan 20 18:51:06 CET 2010     root@bragon:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BRAGON-X64  amd64
```

Thanks for help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2010)

R1_Bzh said:
			
		

> Since openSLL update (0.9.x -> 1.0), my murmur server was updated from 1.8.1 to 1.2.2.


This doesn't make sense. Murmur was updated from 1.2.0 to 1.2.2. Version 1.8.1 would be a lot newer.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/audio/murmur/Makefile.diff?r1=1.5;r2=1.6;f=h


----------



## R1_Bzh (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry, real text was from 1.1.8 -> 1.2.2

I've tried to [cmd=]pkg_add -r murmur[/cmd]

This installed db42 and working better, but not so good.

With package version i've this new error


```
1 => <8:(-1)> New connection: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:55287
1 => <8:(-1)> SSL Error: No error
1 => <8:(-1)> Connection closed:  [-1]
1 => <8:(-1)> Strong certificate for Test<test@domain.com> (signed by Test)
```


----------



## R1_Bzh (Sep 30, 2010)

and again ... with no reason, this error come back.

Someone can explain me how to compile with symbols for gdb debug ?

thanks


----------

